# Anyone familiar with PayPal Standard and how to setup shipping rates?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all...

Here is my deal. On my website that I am designing using Dreamweaver CS3 I will have probably around 10 different physical items for sale. Each item will weigh different and the cost of course will be different on each item. 

My question is, using my paypal standard account:
-can I setup shipping costs for the items? 
-how does that work? if they add to cart item 1 for $5.00 and it weighs say 1 pound
then the add to cart item 2 for $6.00 and it weights say 2 pounds.

-Can Paypal standard work out the shipping rates that I figure in? or how would this work?

Thanks,


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Some info here.
https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=developer/e_howto_html_Appx_websitestandard_htmlvariables


----------

